# Anyone here have a Big Green Egg?



## SolaScriptura (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok, I'm getting ready to get a lot of cash and I thought to myself, "Self, you could buy more books, but you already have enough of those. You could buy guns, but it is a royal pain to buy guns in Maryland. You could buy a new grill since your present grill is rusted out beyond use... yeah, now THAT'S an idea!"

So I'm going to get a new grill.

I've heard of the Big Green Egg... it looks great, I've checked it out at the store (the salesman predictably said it is the best ever), but I want a first hand testimonial... please give me some feedback so I can determine if I think it is worth the money. Thanks!


----------



## JumpingUpandDown (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't have one, but I've used one, There's a local "restaurant" that does classes with them and teaches you how to grill with them. I think the biggest advantage is that you can grill throughout the winter with it as the ceramic keeps the heat in, though your fingers would freeze flipping burgers in sub-zero temps.

I bought a nice large charcoal grill for a fraction of the cost, that allows me to easily adjust the height of the coals, flew, etc that works great and gives me more control over the heat than I think the green egg allows. I do know a guy that swears by it, but he's got the money to throw it away and buy a new one when it get's dirty..


----------



## Tripel (Apr 22, 2010)

Yep, I have the large. I absolutely love it and could not give it a higher recommendation. 

Note: It takes a lot of practice. There is an art to cooking with the BGE, but it is totally worth the effort. The temperature control is fabulous, allowing you to cook anywhere from 150-800 degrees. It's incredibly versatile, as it can be used as a smoker, a grill, and a convection oven. I've smoked everything from pork butts and brisket to salmon and rib racks. Grilled everything from burgers to steaks. Baked everything from quesadillas to pizzas.

Get one.


----------



## Tripel (Apr 22, 2010)

JumpingUpandDown said:


> I bought a nice large charcoal grill for a fraction of the cost, that allows me to easily adjust the height of the coals, flew, etc that works great and gives me more control over the heat than I think the green egg allows.


 
I don't know anything about your grill, but I am certain that it does not give you more control over the heat than a BGE. That is one of the BGE's main strengths! I can smoke a pork butt for 18 hours while maintaining a steady temperature between 220 and 225 degrees.


(I kinda take criticisms of the BGE personally )


----------



## DTK (Apr 22, 2010)

Tripel said:


> Yep, I have the large. I absolutely love it and could not give it a higher recommendation.
> 
> Note: It takes a lot of practice. There is an art to cooking with the BGE, but it is totally worth the effort. The temperature control is fabulous, allowing you to cook anywhere from 150-800 degrees. It's incredibly versatile, as it can be used as a smoker, a grill, and a convection oven. I've smoked everything from pork butts and brisket to salmon and rib racks. Grilled everything from burgers to steaks. Baked everything from quesadillas to pizzas.
> 
> Get one.


Ditto, to everything said above except the quesadillas, only because I have no experience with them personally. The green egg may double as a grill, but its best service is that of a smoker. One must never use briquet charcoal in it, only lump charcoal, which is much better any way. All my turkeys are smoked in it, and I've smoked as many as 5 chickens in it at a time. Pork loins, ribs, Italian sauage and brats all do well in it. One's choice of wood (mesquite, apple, oak, etc.) is what gives the flavor to the meat.


----------



## JumpingUpandDown (Apr 22, 2010)

Tripel, 
Really, I'm just jealous I don't have one 

Mine does have pretty good control over the heat but I certainly couldn't keep it steady that long without a ton of work. Maybe I'll find a used one dirt cheap one day and I'll be as sold as you are.


----------

